# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  Bạn nào giúp mình cái code vb này với.

## hoabaybay

Bạn nào biết giúp mình bài này khó quá...thank mọi người nhiều.
Bài tập như sau: cái này chạy ngôn ngữ VBA trên nền excle nha các bạn...có 2 cột code thế nào mà khi gõ mã khách hàng vào rồi thì tên khách hàng ở hàng bên dưới mới hiện ra. Cứ vậy cho 2 cái còn lại.

Ma kh
Sau khi nhập mã khách hàng ở ô này thì chữ Ten kh mới hiện ra

Ten kh
Sau khi nhập tên khách hàng ở ô này thì chữ Dia chi mới hiện ra

Dia chi
Sau khi nhập địa chỉ ở ô này thì in chữ xin chào ra





















xin chao

----------


## shopnmm

dungf su kien on change cho textbox

----------

